# Cape Cod Basement



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are some before and after pics of my cape cod basement DIY.
Still not 100% done but will be soon.


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't believe no-one has replied to say well done!

So well done, what an incredible transformation!


----------



## williej3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*job well done*

wow looks like your a pro! btw did you have to pull a permit for electrical, and a building permit? i converted a garage in 2000 w/o permits, now buyers want the room permitted, so now has to pass 2011 standards so they tell me!


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I did get a villege permit because the town I live in is really really a pain.
But on the positive side I am never moving this is it! My wife and I have done too much to clean, fix, and landscape to ever want to leave.


----------



## williej3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*permits*

yes i hear you, thought it was my last move! but no work available led to selling, and even more wife wanted to be closer to the kids, grand kids that is.


----------

